# Ohio river contour lines



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

I know this isn't a fishing report but I feel this is where I would get my best experience answer. Is the a lake master chip for ohio river or is the navionics chip better I do have hummingbird 899 with networking for my ipilot not sure if the navionics card work with that or not but I'm just looking at my best option


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

neither show any Ohio River contour lines since the bottom is ever changing. None of the map cards have it.

Salmonid


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Mark is right. Neither shows a contour. But you can get some graphs (Lowrance Elite series) that do overlay graph readings and make contours. Very useful if you fish the river alot. The more you fish, the better your "homemade" contour map becomes.


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok thanks for the info


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

go to you LOCAL library and look for the navigation charts for the section of the river you are fishing. Go make printed copies of those pages! That should show you the channel along the river creeks, ramps, barge terminals etc. Hope that helps


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

You can get Corp maps if you really want some topo map for reference. Just call them and order.... not cheap


----------



## Thompy04 (Jan 26, 2013)

I updated my Navionics app and it shows some lines, not many. It's a great app though with map information for thousands of lakes across the country, 11 bucks via AppStore .


----------

